# Li: ultimo disperato tentativo di vendere il Milan.



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.

*Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.

Se Elliott dirà di no, come sembra, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.


*Tuttosport:* Elliott domani può prendere il Milan in pegno e sta già portando avanti la pratica da giorni. Serve solo l'ok del tribunale del Lussemburgo. Ma Yonghong Li ha la sua carta: *vendere il Milan entro domani ad un Mr X, che sarebbe un saudita legato alla famiglia regnante. Ma non tratta di Al Falasi. E c'è sempre un'ipotesi relativa ad un russo.* Nel caso arrivassero i 415 mln di rimborso ad Elliott, dovrebbero trovarsi su un conto riconducibile allo stesso Li.

Li è a Londra insieme a Fassone e Han Li. Si stanno giocando le ultime carte ma il tentativo appare fuori tempo massimo. Elliott, se prenderà il Milan, potrebbe portare avanti un periodo di interregno con Maldini, Albertini, Gandini e Giuntoli per poi rivendere il club a Commisso, Ricketts, o Ross.


Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Lì non molla ed è a caccia di un acquirente.

Anche *La Gazzetta *riporta le stesse news: Li nella giornata di lunedì potrebbe presentarsi da Elliott con un acquirente. Chi potrebbe essere? Più probabile Commisso rispetto ai Ricketts. Ma attenzione anche a Mr X, che potrebbe essere un russo (Usmanov?) oppure un magnate asiatico. La terza via è quella peggiore per il club rossonero: una causa, che risulterebbe lunga e senza sfondo. 

Elliott può prendere il Milan in pegno da lunedì per poi rivenderlo. In corsa, con il fondo, Ross e i Ricketts. Oppure far partire un'asta. Nel frattempo, il fondo potrebbe gestire il club per tot tempo. Magari cambiando il management, o forse no...

*Corriere dello Sport*: Yonghong Li domani proverà un ultimo disperato tentativo per vendere il club ad un suo acquirente ma è più probabile che Singer dica no e che decida di gestire il Milan per un tot di tempo e far entrare in società Maldini, Albertini e forse anche Gandini. In alternativa, vendere subito il club ai Ricketts o ad altri investitori interessati.

*Il Giornale*: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanova, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.



The show must go on


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanova, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.



Ma gettateli nel Tamigi, Li e Fassone.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, come sembra, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.


Ma chi è sto matto?


----------



## Wildbone (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, come sembra, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.



Ma io non capisco sta cosa.
La scadenza era ieri notte, per cui di che cosa si sta parlando, esattamente? Non è che perché c'è il week-end di mezzo allora è come se la deadline fosse stata posticipata. Che razza di vincoli sarebbero, altrimenti?

Detto questo, per me i piani di Elliott (compresi eventuali nomi di presunte trattative preventive) non li sa nessuno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2018)

Di sto passo se continuano così la gente si presenterà veramente con le bombe a mano sotto Casa Milan. La corda si è spezzata da tempo e stanno rischiando tantissimo.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco sta cosa.
> La scadenza era ieri notte, per cui di che cosa si sta parlando, esattamente? Non è che perché c'è il week-end di mezzo allora è come se la deadline fosse stata posticipata. Che razza di vincoli sarebbero, altrimenti?
> 
> Detto questo, per me i piani di Elliott (compresi eventuali nomi di presunte trattative preventive) non li sa nessuno



Mai dare nulla per scontato quando si parla di Milan. Ormai dovremmo capirlo.

Vediamo che succede lunedì.


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, come sembra, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.


Battaglia persa. L'art. 9.8 dello statuto della Rossoneri Sport prevede che nessuna delibera del cda o della assemblea dei soci possa essere adottata senza il voto favorevole dei rappresentanti di Elliott in tali consessi, che non arriverà mai. Epilogo avvilente per Mr. Li, penoso per Fassone, a metà tra amministratore del club e consulente finanziario del proprietario, una dicotomia che sarebbe stato opportuno evitare, nell'interesse di tutti. Si resta in attesa di onorevoli dimissioni, di tutti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, come sembra, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.



Aridaje, proprio non si arrendono. C'è solo una possibilità che questo possa succedere...che quelli di Elliott diventino ******* di botto.


----------



## Kaketto (8 Luglio 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Aridaje, proprio non si arrendono. C'è solo una possibilità che questo possa succedere...che quelli di Elliott diventino ******* di botto.



Eppure mi gioco le p .. che il nostro prox "proprietario" sara' un altra cordata di cinesi.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, come sembra, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.



La cosa che mi fa più ridere è Fassone ancora in giro con Li...


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Luglio 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa più ridere è Fassone ancora in giro con Li...



Patetico sto Fassone


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> Se Elliott dirà di no, come sembra, Li darà il via ad una *battaglia legale* che porterà le parti di fronte al tribunale del Lussembugo.



Fassone a dir poco scandaloso. Pur di salvare la poltrona sarebbe disposto a fare di tutto. Ho brutte sensazioni per domani e dopo-domani, secondo me Li troverà il modo di restare con una piccola quota.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

...


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Luglio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Eppure mi gioco le p .. che il nostro prox "proprietario" sara' un altra cordata di cinesi.



Mi sembra difficile onestamente...a meno che, fatalità, non abbiano tutti la doppia cittadinanza come quell'altro...


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

*Tuttosport in edicola: è scontro Li Elliott. Il cinese avrebbe trovato un acquirente arabo.

Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Lì non molla ed è a caccia di un acquirente.*


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola: è scontro Li Elliott. Il cinese avrebbe trovato un acquirente arabo.*



Si, lo sceicco fake stile Roma. .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola: è scontro Li Elliott. Il cinese avrebbe trovato un acquirente arabo.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Lì non molla ed è a caccia di un acquirente.*



Io non ho capito una cosa: se la scadenza era il 6, come fa ora questo cinese inutile ad andare a cercare un acquirente come se niente fosse? Di tempo ne ha avuto e ha anche rifiutato delle richieste.
Quindi o i giornali, nell'obnubilamento generale, stanno romanzando ancor di più una storia che di per se è una soap opera, oppure questo tizio è talmente disperato che veramente ancora crede di avere qualche speranza di rimanere in sella, oppure la scadenza non era veramente il 6, bensì Lunedì.
Comunque la pagheranno, stanno trattando il Milan e i suoi tifosi in maniera indegna, spero che veramente la natura acceleri il suo corso per liberarci da questi maledetti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco sta cosa.
> La scadenza era ieri notte, per cui di che cosa si sta parlando, esattamente? Non è che perché c'è il week-end di mezzo allora è come se la deadline fosse stata posticipata. Che razza di vincoli sarebbero, altrimenti?
> 
> Detto questo, per me i piani di Elliott (compresi eventuali nomi di presunte trattative preventive) non li sa nessuno



Per poter esercitare il potere di controllo del Milan Elliot ha bisogno di passare dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Se nel frattempo Li si presenta con un compratore disposto a saldare Elliot e questi esercita la golden share mettendo il veto all’operazione.... lo spazio per un’azione legale ci sarebbe anche.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per poter esercitare il potere di controllo del Milan Elliot ha bisogno di passare dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Se nel frattempo Li si presenta con un compratore disposto a saldare Elliot e questi esercita la golden share mettendo il veto all’operazione.... lo spazio per un’azione legale ci sarebbe anche.



Ma cosa crede di fare? Ha violato l'accordo non pagando questi 32 milioni entro il 6, anche se volesse fare un'azione legale cosa pensa di ottenere, per di più contro Elliott che ha sconfitto perfino il governo argentino?


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## luis4 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola: è scontro Li Elliott. Il cinese avrebbe trovato un acquirente arabo.
> 
> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Lì non molla ed è a caccia di un acquirente.*


Lo dico da mesi occhio agli arabi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa crede di fare? Ha violato l'accordo non pagando questi 32 milioni entro il 6, anche se volesse fare un'azione legale cosa pensa di ottenere, per di più contro Elliott che ha sconfitto perfino il governo argentino?



Non é un vero e proprio sgarro ad Elliot. Se si presentasse con un acquirente che salda Elliot e lascia il 35% a Li teoricamente dovrebbero essere tutti contenti.
Se a quel punto Elliot pone il veto su un’operazione che in sostanza accontenterebbe tutti ci sarebbe (e forse potrebbe farlo anche il tribunale del Lussemburgo) da chiedersi perché lo fa.

Comunque settimana prossima in 7n modo o nell’altro la cosa evolverá.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo che succede lunedì.



Non succederà niente.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...



Abituatevi alla storia del contenzioso legale, era logico che adesso si batterà su questa cosa. Un minimo di credibilità la devono dare a questa storia fake. 

In tutto questo fessone che si fa prendere per il mulo è fantastico.


----------



## wildfrank (8 Luglio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Eppure mi gioco le p .. che il nostro prox "proprietario" sara' un altra cordata di cinesi.



Roba da iniziare seriamente a interessarsi di curling!


----------



## kipstar (8 Luglio 2018)

Sta diventando peggio di una telenovela a puntate....


----------



## danjr (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...


Basta! Via via le sciagure Li, Fassone, Mirabelli... addio e statemi bene


----------



## sacchino (8 Luglio 2018)

Ma Elliot diventa proprietario se Li non rimborsa i 380 milioni di debito ad Ottobre 2018 o se non rispetta un aumento di capitale deciso dal CDA?


----------



## LadyRoss (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...




In questa ultima news io non capisco una cosa.... perché Li non ha venduto a Commisso le cui condizioni non mi sembra si allontanassero da queste?


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

*Anche La Gazzetta riporta le stesse news: Li nella giornata di lunedì potrebbe presentarsi da Elliott con un acquirente. Chi potrebbe essere? Più probabile Commisso rispetto ai Ricketts. Ma attenzione anche a Mr X, che potrebbe essere un russo (Usmanov?) oppure un magnate asiatico. La terza via è quella peggiore per il club rossonero: una causa, che risulterebbe lunga e senza sfondo. 

Elliott può prendere il Milan in pegno da lunedì per poi rivenderlo. In corsa, con il fondo, Ross e i Ricketts. Oppure far partire un'asta. Nel frattempo, il fondo potrebbe gestire il club per tot tempo. Magari cambiando il management, o forse no...*


----------



## LadyRoss (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta riporta le stesse news: Li nella giornata di lunedì potrebbe presentarsi da Elliott con un acquirente. Chi potrebbe essere? Più probabile Commisso rispetto ai Ricketts. Ma attenzione anche a Mr X, che potrebbe essere un russo (Usmanov?) oppure un magnate asiatico. La terza via è quella peggiore per il club rossonero: una causa, che risulterebbe lunga e senza sfondo.
> 
> Elliott può prendere il Milan in pegno da lunedì per poi rivenderlo. In corsa, con il fondo, Ross e i Ricketts. Oppure far partire un'asta. Nel frattempo, il fondo potrebbe gestire il club per tot tempo. Magari cambiando il management, o forse no...*




Ogni giorno peggio di quello prima..... che pena ragazzi.....


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta riporta le stesse news: Li nella giornata di lunedì potrebbe presentarsi da Elliott con un acquirente. Chi potrebbe essere? Più probabile Commisso rispetto ai Ricketts. Ma attenzione anche a Mr X, che potrebbe essere un russo (Usmanov?) oppure un magnate asiatico. La terza via è quella peggiore per il club rossonero: una causa, che risulterebbe lunga e senza sfondo.
> 
> Elliott può prendere il Milan in pegno da lunedì per poi rivenderlo. In corsa, con il fondo, Ross e i Ricketts. Oppure far partire un'asta. Nel frattempo, il fondo potrebbe gestire il club per tot tempo. Magari cambiando il management, o forse no...*



Alla larga sto Commisso.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

*Ancora Tuttosport: Elliott domani può prendere il Milan in pegno e sta già portando avanti la pratica da giorni. Serve solo l'ok del tribunale del Lussemburgo. Ma Yonghong Li ha la sua carta: vendere il Milan entro domani ad un Mr X, che sarebbe un saudita legato alla famiglia regnante. Ma non tratta di Al Falasi. E c'è sempre un'ipotesi relativa ad un russo. Nel caso arrivassero i 415 mln di rimborso ad Elliott, dovrebbero trovarsi su un conto riconducibile allo stesso Li.

Li è a Londra insieme a Fassone e Han Li. Si stanno giocando le ultime carte ma il tentativo appare fuori tempo massimo. Elliott, se prenderà il Milan, potrebbe portare avanti un periodo di interregno con Maldini, Albertini, Gandini e Giuntoli per poi rivendere il club a Commisso, Ricketts, o Ross.*


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta riporta le stesse news: Li nella giornata di lunedì potrebbe presentarsi da Elliott con un acquirente. Chi potrebbe essere? Più probabile Commisso rispetto ai Ricketts. Ma attenzione anche a Mr X, che potrebbe essere un russo (Usmanov?) oppure un magnate asiatico. La terza via è quella peggiore per il club rossonero: una causa, che risulterebbe lunga e senza sfondo.
> 
> Elliott può prendere il Milan in pegno da lunedì per poi rivenderlo. In corsa, con il fondo, Ross e i Ricketts. Oppure far partire un'asta. Nel frattempo, il fondo potrebbe gestire il club per tot tempo. Magari cambiando il management, o forse no...*


Argomenti senza peso. È diritto statutario di Elliott, quale socio d'oro della Rossoneri Sport, porre il veto alla proposta di cessione presentata dall'azionista di controllo. È un diritto che può essere esercitato liberamente, discrezionalmente, dal suo titolare, e non può essere compresso, limitato o conculcato dall'azionista o da terzi. Ingiunzioni o precetti dell'azionista in questo senso saranno un buco nell'acqua. Né può, l'azionista, accusare Elliott di strumentalita' o mala fede, affermando, come si intende, che in forza di questo veto esso non sia stato posto nella condizione di adempiere, sia pure tardivamente e tramite terzo, al covenant violato, perché egli è in violazione già per aver fatto inutilmente spirare il termine, senza aver pagato, e la escussione rileva solo per la attivazione delle garanzie del creditore, non per costituire un ruolo di debitore insolvente di Li che è già nella realtà; né la presunta disponibilità al pagamento tardivo da parte di terzi può valere a sanare la sua posizione, se il creditore, legittimamente, ritiene di non accettare tale presunto pagamento. È prevedibile che alla escussione dei pegni dinanzi al Tribunale, lunedì mattina, Li faccia opposizione, il Tribunale decida nei tempi consentiti dal rito, e la rigetti per i motivi dinanzi detti, consentendo la prosecuzione della procedura. Se poi, in altra sede, Li riservi una causa di risarcimento danni nei confronti di Elliott, non è dato sapere, ma al Milan ciò non deve interessare, a fronte dell'ormai definitivamente mutato assetto proprietario. Il club deve fare la sua strada, lontano dalle beghe dei suoi ex sodali.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

*Anche secondo il Corriere dello Sport Yonghong Li domani proverà un ultimo disperato tentativo per vendere il club ad un suo acquirente ma è più probabile che Singer dica no e che decida di gestire il Milan per un tot di tempo e far entrare in società Maldini, Albertini e forse anche Gandini. In alternativa, vendere subito il club ai Ricketts o ad altri investitori interessati.*


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

E poi fassone non sa mai nulla eh????
Questo è dentro con mani e piedi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo il Corriere dello Sport Yonghong Li domani proverà un ultimo disperato tentativo per vendere il club ad un suo acquirente ma è più probabile che Singer dica no e che decida di gestire il Milan per un tot di tempo e far entrare in società Maldini, Albertini e forse anche Gandini. In alternativa, vendere subito il club ai Ricketts o ad altri investitori interessati.*



Il suo 'acquirente' potrebbe essere la chiusura del cerchio.
Vediamo con chi si presenta.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

*Il Giornale: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero. *


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Tuttosport: Elliott domani può prendere il Milan in pegno e sta già portando avanti la pratica da giorni. Serve solo l'ok del tribunale del Lussemburgo. Ma Yonghong Li ha la sua carta: vendere il Milan entro domani ad un Mr X, che sarebbe un saudita legato alla famiglia regnante. Ma non tratta di Al Falasi. E c'è sempre un'ipotesi relativa ad un russo. Nel caso arrivassero i 415 mln di rimborso ad Elliott, dovrebbero trovarsi su un conto riconducibile allo stesso Li.
> 
> Li è a Londra insieme a Fassone e Han Li. Si stanno giocando le ultime carte ma il tentativo appare fuori tempo massimo. Elliott, se prenderà il Milan, potrebbe portare avanti un periodo di interregno con Maldini, Albertini, Gandini e Giuntoli per poi rivendere il club a Commisso, Ricketts, o Ross.*


Non chiami Paolo Maldini, Demetrio Albertini o Umberto Gandini, nomi storici del milanismo, quest'ultimo sotto contratto con la Roma, per far fare a loro un ruolo di interregno di pochi mesi, e congedarli con onore. Se questi sono i nomi, significa solo una cosa: Paul e Gordon Singer puntano a rimanerci a lungo, nel Milan, altro che.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate. Leggete e quotate. Leggete e quotate.*


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta riporta le stesse news: Li nella giornata di lunedì potrebbe presentarsi da Elliott con un acquirente. Chi potrebbe essere? Più probabile Commisso rispetto ai Ricketts. Ma attenzione anche a Mr X, che potrebbe essere un russo (Usmanov?) oppure un magnate asiatico. La terza via è quella peggiore per il club rossonero: una causa, che risulterebbe lunga e senza sfondo.
> 
> Elliott può prendere il Milan in pegno da lunedì per poi rivenderlo. In corsa, con il fondo, Ross e i Ricketts. Oppure far partire un'asta. Nel frattempo, il fondo potrebbe gestire il club per tot tempo. Magari cambiando il management, o forse no...*



Ma dopo tutte queste figure barbine del nostro AD, attaccato alla poltrona come un democristiano della prima Repubblica, mi spiegate come sia possibile e credibile qualsiasi cambio proprietà senza che questo inetto sparisca nel nulla?


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero. *



.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero. *



Questo potrebbe spiegare il perchè della strana chiusura della trattativa con commisso se la conclusione sarebbe stata comunque perdere il milan.
Li non è sparito, ha in mente il colpo di coda.


----------



## Gabry (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero. *


Non si può far altro che attendere qualcosa di ufficiale. Un CDA o altro che sia...
in questo momento non sappiamo chi è il proprietario del Milan.


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero. *



Sarà capace di fare nomi e cognomi nel caso?
Boh vediamo.


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non chiami Paolo Maldini, Demetrio Albertini o Umberto Gandini, nomi storici del milanismo, quest'ultimo sotto contratto con la Roma, per far fare a loro un ruolo di interregno di pochi mesi, e congedarli con onore. Se questi sono i nomi, significa solo una cosa: Paul e Gordon Singer puntano a rimanerci a lungo, nel Milan, altro che.



Esatto. E' proprio quello che ho scritto ieri nella sezione Bar Milan. Elliott secondo me ha tutto l'interesse nel tenere il Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero. *



Si presenterà con Fassone col turbante


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Yonghong Li domani può presentarsi ad Elliott con un suo acquirente (un arabo?). Il fondo non potrebbe contrastarlo in quanto non ha ancora rilevato il club rossonero. *



In che senso non ha ancora rilevato ? È ovvio che fanno fede i contratti che è sto discorso .


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 8 luglio 2018, Yonghong Li non molla. Il cinese sta provando, disperatamente, a vendere il Milan, entro lunedì, ad un nuovo investitore che *non dovrebbe essere nè Commisso nè i Ricketts e nemmeno Usmanov, pista smentita.
> 
> *Li è partito insieme a *Fassone *alla volta di Londra con questa missione. Presentarsi ad Elliott (pronta a prendere il Milan) nella giornata di lunedì con il suo investitore. Il nuovo acquirente rimborserebbe Elliott e terrebbe Li col 30% delle quote del Milan.
> 
> ...



Al Falasi non è saudita. Lo sceicco saudita che fa parte della famiglia reale sapete chi è secondo me? Mohammed Bin Salman! Ricco sfondato,è il principe saudita. Appassionato di calcio,ha ammesso di tifare Milan! Inoltre ha poco tempo fa acquistato dei terreni a Sesto San Giovanni,dove potrebbe costruire lo stadio. Tutto torna....


----------



## mabadi (8 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per poter esercitare il potere di controllo del Milan Elliot ha bisogno di passare dal tribunale del Lussemburgo. Se nel frattempo Li si presenta con un compratore disposto a saldare Elliot e questi esercita la golden share mettendo il veto all’operazione.... lo spazio per un’azione legale ci sarebbe anche.



secondo me se Yl dovesse saldare le somme di cui al pegno Elliott non avrebbe più la possibilità di esercitare i diritti di voto nè potrebbe chieder la vendita o l'escussione del pegno.


----------



## mabadi (8 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Al Falasi non è saudita. Lo sceicco saudita che fa parte della famiglia reale sapete chi è secondo me? Mohammed Bin Salman! Ricco sfondato,è il principe saudita. Appassionato di calcio,ha ammesso di tifare Milan! Inoltre ha poco tempo fa acquistato dei terreni a Sesto San Giovanni,dove potrebbe costruire lo stadio. Tutto torna....



Mercato stile PSG?


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mercato stile PSG?



Magari... pochi mesi fa ha comprato un quadro a 430 milioni. Basta metterla sul mercato


----------



## uolfetto (8 Luglio 2018)

Ma Fassone che pena accidenti. Un giorno fa l'amministratore delegato e dice che le questioni della proprietà non gli interessano, e il giorno dopo è in giro a fare "l'advisor" di Li. Ha raccontato un sacco di catzate in tutti questi mesi, ha cannato completamente il business plan, è stato dilettantesco con l'Uefa. Spero sparisca il prima possibile, che delusione.


----------



## Roccoro (8 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Al Falasi non è saudita. Lo sceicco saudita che fa parte della famiglia reale sapete chi è secondo me? Mohammed Bin Salman! Ricco sfondato,è il principe saudita. Appassionato di calcio,ha ammesso di tifare Milan! Inoltre ha poco tempo fa acquistato dei terreni a Sesto San Giovanni,dove potrebbe costruire lo stadio. Tutto torna....



Non era lo stesso che era a Milano qualche giorno fa e che il giornale disse che era interessato al Milan?


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Non era lo stesso che era a Milano qualche giorno fa e che il giornale disse che era interessato al Milan?



Non ricordo,ma dissero a febbraio che voleva il Milan,se ricordate bene


----------



## Roccoro (8 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non ricordo,ma dissero a febbraio che voleva il Milan,se ricordate bene



Si ricordo bene anche chi mise in giro questa voce..... Per me non finiremo mai a lui, sono solo notizie messe in giro perché non sanno nulla....per me o finiamo ai Ricketts o a Ross.


----------



## mabadi (8 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari... pochi mesi fa ha comprato un quadro a 430 milioni. Basta metterla sul mercato



speriamo allora in una gioia


----------



## sunburn (8 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito una cosa: se la scadenza era il 6, come fa ora questo cinese inutile ad andare a cercare un acquirente come se niente fosse? Di tempo ne ha avuto e ha anche rifiutato delle richieste.
> Quindi o i giornali, nell'obnubilamento generale, stanno romanzando ancor di più una storia che di per se è una soap opera, oppure questo tizio è talmente disperato che veramente ancora crede di avere qualche speranza di rimanere in sella, oppure la scadenza non era veramente il 6, bensì Lunedì.
> Comunque la pagheranno, stanno trattando il Milan e i suoi tifosi in maniera indegna, spero che veramente la natura acceleri il suo corso per liberarci da questi maledetti.


Stanno romanzando. Li non è mai stato libero di vendere, né prima né tantomeno ora. Se no potrebbe fare un ragionamento del tipo "muoia Sansone con tutti i Filistei" e vendere il Milan a 1000 euro, fregando Elliott. Vi pare anche solo immaginabile? Ovviamente no.


----------



## Dapone (8 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> speriamo allora in una gioia



la parola gioia e la parola milan non si abbinano bene da molti anni. io non ci punterei troppo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Al Falasi non è saudita. Lo sceicco saudita che fa parte della famiglia reale sapete chi è secondo me? Mohammed Bin Salman! Ricco sfondato,è il principe saudita. Appassionato di calcio,ha ammesso di tifare Milan! Inoltre ha poco tempo fa acquistato dei terreni a Sesto San Giovanni,dove potrebbe costruire lo stadio. Tutto torna....



Mohammed Bin Salman? E' morto dicono. Non si sa nulla di lui da qualche mese e la famiglia reale non ha mai fatto luce sull'accaduto.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mohammed Bin Salman? E' morto dicono. Non si sa nulla di lui da qualche mese e la famiglia reale non ha mai fatto luce sull'accaduto.



È ricomparso. Stava alle partite dell'Arabia ai mondiali


----------

